# Floyd HIll - West to East- How long and steep?



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone know the length, average grade, and steepest grade on Floyd Hill going from Idaho Springs to Bergen Park on US 40? Map My Ride says it's 4% and 2 miles, but it sure seems longer and steeper than that when I drive up it on I-70. 

I can climb 4 to 8% grades at a steady pace but 12+% grades raise H*** with my 60 year old legs.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

*Here's the answer*

I rode up this Saturday after going over Squaw / Juniper Pass down to Idaho Springs.

My wife's Garmin said it averaged 7.7% grade for 1.7 miles with a few short portions in the 10% to 12% range. 

Chris


----------

